# Parade of lights



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

We had our local parade of lights last night and thought I would share the picture. I'm not sure what I did to the camera but the first few were a lot brighter than the rest. I had a problem with my battery on my Canon G1 so that got put on my xmas list     . To many pictures to post but will try to tie the link to the pictures. I will attach a couple of the float my company did.
Enjoy
caseman-d

http://photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Parade 2004/?action=view&current=3c1adb97.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Parade 2004/?multi=15&addtype=

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Parade%202004/834f5448.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Parade%202004/7ce0f8b3.jpg>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks
Nice pictures but the picture site kept giving me pop ups for
some kind of computer guard software and usually my popup blocker stops them. It got so bad that I did not finish looking at the pictures.
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like y'all go all out there. All so nice Farmall H but what i want to know is how come i didn't see a Case tractor pulling a float:truth: :lmao: Thanks for the pictures caseman.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great pics caseman. You handled those difficult exposures very well, despite the battery problem. Looks like a neat event.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Thanks
> Nice pictures but the picture site kept giving me pop ups for
> some kind of computer guard software and usually my popup blocker stops them. It got so bad that I did not finish looking at the pictures.
> Rodster *


Rodster,
I have never had ant problems with pop ups. Did anyone else have a problem?????
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looks like y'all go all out there. All so nice Farmall H but what i want to know is how come i didn't see a Case tractor pulling a float:truth: :lmao: Thanks for the pictures caseman. *


Jody,
I figured I couldn't drive and take pictures at the same time so something had to give      , maybe next year. I just about got all the Christmas lights up so I will have to try to take some pictures for u all.
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

No problems here, caseman.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Great pics caseman. You handled those difficult exposures very well, despite the battery problem. Looks like a neat event. *


Mow,
Thank you,
It was small this year and was surprised only one tractor. I think the small guy gets tired that the same people win year after year after year.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Rodster,
> I have never had ant problems with pop ups. Did anyone else have a problem?????
> caseman-d *



I didnt have any pop-ups caseman.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
I just went back but this time it did not happen, No popups at all. great pictures. Thanks
Rodster :dancingfo


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

caseman-d...

Thanks for the pictures. :santa:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's neat!

How do they power the lights? Run a DC to AC voltage converter off the truck battery?

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good pics C-M.. 
i could never get 'night shots' for some reason.. im sure i am not di=oing something right...


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *That's neat!
> 
> How do they power the lights? Run a DC to AC voltage converter off the truck battery?
> ...


Most of the floats have generators hidden on them. Most of the time one is to busy noticing the lights they don't paya ttention to the generator running.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *good pics C-M..
> i could never get 'night shots' for some reason.. im sure i am not di=oing something right... *


Simple_john,
I had to lighten most of the pictures when I down loaded them. I do have a night setting on my camera(canon G1) but I need to use a tri-pod for that setting. It seems with me it's kind of trail and error. I misplaced my operators manaul so I'm in the dark on some of the setting. Just keep taken them>
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

caseman,
This link may be of some help. You can download a users manual along with some other information.

http://consumer.usa.canon.com/ir/controller?act=SupportDetailAct&fcategoryid=222&modelid=8282 

Mark


----------

